# 7.62.x39



## njrpo842 (Feb 22, 2008)

I am fairly new to cartridge reloading. At present I am loading 7.62x39 with 26.5 gr, of H4198. I noticed it fills the brass to the neck, Can any one tell me if this is right?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

That would be about right for that charge weight. The case has (depending on brand) a capacity of 34-35grs. of water to the case mouth. Water and powder have different densities but water cap. is a bit of a guide. 
That charge weight of H4198 is about a grain heavier than anything I was able to find (but I'm not near all of my manuals); I assume that you got the data from a reliable source. It must be a max load or close.
Pete
Later: Yes, Hodgdon's max load for the 125gr. bullet. FWIW - in my own loads for this cartridge, using RL7 or IMR 4198, charges that gave me a velocity of about 2200fps. proved the most accurate out of my SKS.
P (Sat. P.M.)


----------



## njrpo842 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you for your input, I will back down 10% of this load and continue on loading. I was kind of worry but your expertise have put me to rest. Again, thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Are the handloads any cheaper then surplus ammo? Are you using small based dies?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I suppose that the cost per handload vs. surplus is a function of when you bought your components and when you bought your ammo.
I don't generally shoot handloads in my SKS. I have developed loads, as I mentioned above, but I don't reload for it at the present. Why? Too much work compared to the cost per round of what I paid for surplus ammo.
I bought some thousands of rounds of 7.62X39, as well as 9mm Makarov ammo, back even before the war in Iraq started. The cost per round then was so low that it did not pay to reload.....not for that gun, 
I have not looked at prices for this ammo in the last few years BUT I just checked a current Shotgun News and, yeah, prices have gone up. It is substantially more money now. It used to be about a dime or so a round.

No. I did not use small base dies, though with much fired brass it might be a good idea.
Pete


----------



## njrpo842 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey, I thank you all for your imput, the expertise is always a welcome sight.
To tell the truth, I am retired and reloading is a great therapy to me therefore, I don't reload for cost but R&R. I work on 7.62X39-and 54-8 MM Mauser and 303 Enfield as well as 12-& 20 Ga. Soon will be loading 9MM-.45 & 40 Cal. Waiting for some dies and shell holders.
However, since I had never loaded the 7.62's wasn't sure of capacities and whenever I have a doubt, I ask from those who know best.
Again, thanks.
Manny


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I reload for most of my rifles but i don't bother when I can get almost 2000rds delivered for 200$. One question still remains....... Do you need small based dies to reload for a russian SKS?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

"Do you need small based dies to reload for a russian SKS?"
No. I used regular dies and had no problems. BUT....as I noted, if you were going to reload the cases multiple times, then small base dies might be a plus. Can't hurt; just costs more.
Pete

BTW - where can you still get 2k rounds for $200? I'm interested. When I checked yesterday, the prices were double that. LMK


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't think you guys can import chinese ammo. Norinco sells surplus 123 ball ammo for 1180 rds 199$ shipped. Check marstar canada. :beer:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the Marstar info. I'll check it out.
Pete


----------

